# coyote question



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

hey guys i was wondering when you bring your coyotes in to sell them do u have to skin them or can u just bring them in right after u shoot them?


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

i think it would depend on where you go to sell it


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I dont know of any fur buyer that wont take'em on the carcass. Thats how I bring mine in.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

talk to the buyer, some pay more for skinned. my buyer doesn't pay extra, and I just tried to sell one and he told he wasn't buying anymore, so I thru it away


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

KH

Did your buyer say why he wasn't taking anymore? It's only the end of January...I think you can do better than that for a fur buyer if he is quitting for the year. What was the condition of the pelt?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

He hadn't even seen it yet when he told me that. In my opinion it wasn't very good, and had a bad hole in it. I didn't get the best shot and had to shoot again. I use this guy because he is 3 miles away and I don't know of anyone else, but I also haven't looked. I don't really care what happens to them, I hunt for pleasure and population control. My deer herd is suffering really bad, and I blame the coyotes. I hear them chasing something almost every night. I used to always skin, wash, sew, stretch and dry my hides, but this guy doesn't want me too. He prefers to skin them himself.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I heard that the fur market is Full right now and some of the fur buyers won't be buying fur anymore this year. I know the price of fur dropped some because of the fur market being so full.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Really Levi? I didnt' know that. Hopefully we learn more as the year goes on. We may have to save the hides and sell them next year.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

If you "put up" your own fur I would seriously consider waiting till next year to sell them. I would personally get a quote from a fur buyer this year and if you are happy sell them, if not, hold on to them next year!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

You can always bring them in, and if you don't like his price he offers, load them up and leave.


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

I know the world renown coyote hunter less johnson has a particular way he sells his furs. when he goes to the fur dealer he shows the dealer his crappiest looking furs first then sees what he offers them. then he will put out his best furs and say well if you gave me x amount for those i should get y amount for these then. If he doesn't like what the furbuyer wants to give him he starts loading up the furs and a lot of the time the price will change when you start loading up a bunch of fur.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah when you have that much fur like Les Johnson has you have a lot of pull. A few pelts and that fur buyer won't mind if you drive away down the road. A lot of pelts and he wants them before the other guy gets them!


----------

